# Pipe Patch and Picote begginer



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Been a while since I spent much time in the zone but I see there are some picote pro's in here so I'm hoping for some tips, do's and dont's.

I bought the Pipe Patch system and now looking into Picote.
Pipe Patch has estimated a Picote at around 10k. What can/should I expect to be offered for that much. A job we plan to do next week we'll be using a *rental* picote system that I'll be using the super hawg on. I'd rather have a miller rig even if I have to buy it and apply the rental fee (1,200.00) to the cost of the rig.


Been reading on this new technology and getting more and more excited.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I was lucky enough for a friend of mine to lend me his Picote. I should have some videos up this week. 

This was my first time using it and it's on my wish list now.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Are you guys needing it because you're lining over tie-ins and need to reinstate them or do you want it for cleaning the sewer?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm wanting it because I am getting into Pipe Patch system.http://www.s1eonline.com/

The line has to be ground down and clean to the metal. Also may venture somewhat into drain cleaning with it but that's not my main intention. 
But as I learn more about the system I'm seeing how useful this will be beyond patch prep.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The Picote is good but there are some other options coming and some that are kind of available now. PM me for more info as I was sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmmmm PPRI when can you let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Well one of them is mytana. They have a new unit they put together.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

PPRI said:


> Well one of them is mytana. They have a new unit they put together.


Got pictures or links to share.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

That would be cool for others to come out with something else.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Their competition is just like ours and will come for a share in the market.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry Scott. I tried to upload the pdf files I have on the Mytana but they were to big to upload. I don't know how else to do it.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

I would be happy to help with any technical info you need about Picote. I have been working with their equipment for 3 years now and have been to Finland several times for training. Picote is the originator of these products and have many patents pertaining to reinstatement of cipp liners and high speed drain cleaning tools.

We are aware that others will follow suit as the Picote tools have become widely popular and we have seen what they have to offer so far. However, experience is key here. Picote is a contractor in Finland and they clean and install nearly 8 miles of liner each year. Picote's tools are truly field tested by their crews and live feed back is given about performance daily in real conditions. I have visited jobsites there and the tools and machines are put through their paces by real pros to ensure they work well. 

The catalog of parts is large for a reason - there are so many specific scenarios we encounter on a daily basis and it takes a great number of tools to handle them all. Picote continues to develop new solutions for contractors based on what needs arise and they will continue to set themselves apart no matter what. 

If anyone here wants to talk with end users who are successfully using the tools for a real opinion send me a PM and I will put you in touch.

Jake


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

There's always a salesman jumping in every discussion. Ha, glad to have you Jake.

How have things been going? Haven't heard much from you since WWETT.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Was at the factory/store of Mytana last week. 

They had a pamphlet about their version on the counter but nothing yet on the web site.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

PPRI said:


> There's always a salesman jumping in every discussion. Ha, glad to have you Jake.
> 
> How have things been going? Haven't heard much from you since WWETT.


Not so much a salesman anymore since I left LMK. Just very passionate about this equipment. I am having a great time working with Picote. I think its some of the best equipment to hit our scene in a long time. Its why I'm with them. 

WWETT Show was NUTS! I am such a sewer geek that its like my Christmas all over again. Plus i get to see everyone and talk shop for days on end which i love to do.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Was at the factory/store of Mytana last week.
> 
> They had a pamphlet about their version on the counter but nothing yet on the web site.


I saw this at the WWETT show and talked to the engineer who made it. The guy is a real outta the box thinker but I think the system has some bugs to work out. No variable speed, only 75' of 1/2 cable, can't run water through the system, narrow front to back but sided to side is huge. But the reel is the best I've seen ever. Has stairclimbers and auxillary electrical outlet. No slip ring and it's got a huge motor.

I have a strong feeling that there will be a new model coming out. The engineer seemed to eager to please and knew there were shortcomings in his system to just let this be their final product. 

Based off what other field testers have said, I wouldn't buy this model just yet.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

And I know PPRI is joking with Jake but for those that don't either, Jake isn't a salesman at all. He's one of us plumbers and knows his product through and through. Having a subject matter expert onboard here is a huge check mark for Picote.

Jake....I'll pm you my address to send the check. Thanks lmfao!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Heck Ben we should all tease Jake. He got out of the ditches and wears pretty clothes to work everyday now. He flies all over the world shaking hands and stuff.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe, if i work really hard this year i can spring for a nice set of clothes like Jake! But he is right, the Picote is a beast! I am definitely happy with mine.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm happy enough from what I've heard that I laid out the money for a maxi miller today.
Have a job for planned for 29th and 30th. A 2 day project that easily paid for the picote system.


----------

